# Canyon Trail Cemetery 2009



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Fought the best efforts of Mother Nature last weekend in the Chicago area and got about 90% of the yard set up. Still have to tweak and get pneumatics functional. Hope to get an updated video and pics later this week.

Obviously, true credit go to those who inspired me with their designs.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jslanks

Pictures by jslanks - Photobucket


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks awesome! Take it you have a corner yard...lucky you but lots more work!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great! All of you folks that have corner lots are lucky. I dont have near enough front yard to work with.

Did you make all of those tombstones yourself?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the setup! Great job on the tombstones.


----------



## Pk361 (Apr 6, 2009)

A wonderful set up. Love everything.
Are those two talking skulls doing the Abott and Costello bit the duel talking skulls from Gemmy? If so, how did you manage to program them to say what you want?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for their kind words.

Wish I could take credit, but as I said, the compliments to to those on these boards which gave me the inspirations.

Yes, the skulls are doing the Who's on the Slab routine. they are a pair of Boris skulls which I hacked using this method.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...acking-boris-skull-external-sound-source.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great, and I like the little pod of scarecrows around the bigger one.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your setup looks great! I like the juvenile scarecrows too. It looks like the large one is about to send them out to make mischief.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

love the dead rock band keep on rocking


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Got the mini pumpkin scarecrows a few years ago on clearance from Collections. Someone on one of the lists flagged them. i think they were about $3 each. Used them for a year or two and was going to ditch them because I found them too cute. Then, last year, I made the big pumpkin scarecrow and thought the little fellows fit in perfectly around him. Last year during Trick Or Treating, it was the most popular picture spot.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome!! Wish I had that much yard space!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly cow you gots lotsOstuff!

Wait, it looks like you are in the chicago area? Where at?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for the great feedback. Wish I could take credit for the band (or anything else for that matter), but the band was inspired by theultimateandy (http://www.youtube.com/user/theultimateandy#p/u/5/ZhqYgZqVXhg).

Yes, I am in the western suburbs of Chicago, Carol Stream, Not too far from you. When we bought our home, we were no where near into decorating as we are now, but we loved the lot then and love it even better now. It does make a great canvas to start with.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks awesome! Looks like when you walk in you are in a Halloweenish world itself


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## Skellycat (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG...that was so entertaining. I wish I could see it in person...I bet people enjoy reading all your tombstones. I think you have just about every cool idea out there. Lots of work but sooooo worth it. Great job!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow...that's a full load of adventure.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow Slanks, nice job...you got it all


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice haunt. And it looks so organized.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow that is some great haunt!!! love the 'merry-go-round" you have so many fantastic props,love the band, the green fire/ spectre projection in the window is very cool too!!I am very impressed, sir!!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks! The projection in the window is Hallowindow. I added it this year and it is a huge hit!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

You should get a Standing Ovation!! that is dedication!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I've posted an updated video, taken at dusk. I've also managed to get a couple more props operational.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Scarecrow minions.. awesome.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a lot of fence. I have a corner lot too, so I feel for you. Great job and looking forward to your animation video.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

*15 Seconds of Fame*

Every year, the ABC affiliate in Chicago (Channel 7) runs a segment throughout October called Spooky Scenes. During the 10 PM newscast, they show photos of various Yard Haunts around Chicagoland.

Last night we had our 15 seconds of fame when they showed a few photos of our yard. This is the third year they have done so. Over the last few weeks, several Haunt Club Chicago members have been featured.

Not the press many of you get, but kinda neat none-the-less.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastic job. Congratulations on being on the news.


----------

